# Reperatur von Hammer-Stahlrahmen



## Long John (6. Mai 2007)

Serus miteinander,

Mein Hammer-Rahmen ist gekillt. Nach einen Sturz ist das Rad so unglücklich auf einen Stein gefallen das 2 heftige Dellen im Oberrohr entstanden sind. Außerdem hat es den Rahmen verzogen. Fotos in der Galerie stell ich noch rein. 

Gibt es Möglichkeiten das wieder irgendwie zu richten? Evtl. Oberrohr rausflexen, schauen das sich der Rahmen zurückzieht und neues Oberrohr reinschweißen. Weiß jmd. Schweißerwerkstätten die sich solcher Reperaturen annehmen? Kennt irgendwer irgendwen?

Mein Fachhändler sagt der Rahmen ist hinüber, da die Stabilität im Gelände nicht mehr gewährleistet ist. Ich hab mir auch schon einen neuen Stahlrahmen aufgebaut. 
Für eingefleischte Rockyfans ist der Rahmen sicher nichts besonderes, da er aus der 2005 oder 2006er Serie ist. Mir liegt das gute Stück jedoch sehr am Herzen da es auch mein erstes Rocky ist und ich es ungerne an die Wand hänge bzw. zum Schrotthändler bringen würde. 
Wenn das irgendwie wieder zu reparieren geht würd ich mir n schönen Singlespeeder aufbauen. 

Für Tipps oder Hinweise zum Thema bin ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## jota (6. Mai 2007)

einen stahlrahmen sollte man richten können ,und die beulen kannst du rausziehen (ausbeulverfahren aus dem kfz bereich).
rahmenrichten=rahmenrichtwerkstatt (moppedhändler)
beulen=karrosseriebau werkstatt

ob es sich lohnt ist eine andere frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (16. Juni 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Serus miteinander,
> 
> Mein Hammer-Rahmen ist gekillt. Nach einen Sturz ist das Rad so unglücklich auf einen Stein gefallen das 2 heftige Dellen im Oberrohr entstanden sind. Außerdem hat es den Rahmen verzogen. Fotos in der Galerie stell ich noch rein.
> 
> ...



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/366503/cat/500/ppuser/69433


----------



## sluette (17. Juni 2007)

hut ab, wie hast du das denn hinbekommen ???
bei meinen alten dekerf stahlrahmen habe ich mir mal die aufnahmen von dem anti chainsuck devise ordentlich krumm gezogen, sodass das devise nicht mehr waagerecht, sonder ca. unter 45° stand. ich bin damals zu günther krautscheid in bochum gefahren, der regional für seine stahl, alu und mittlerweile auch carbon rennradrahmen sehr bekannt ist. dort wurden die aufnahmen wieder sehr ordentlich eingelötet.
ob dein hammer noch zu retten ist wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Long John (24. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Tip. Habe ein Angebot von Krabo bekommen. 120,- für das Einlöten oder Einschweißen eines neuen Oberrohrs.(ohne Lackierung)

Es hieße das die Stabilität auch wieder hergestellt wäre. Mal gucken. Verträgt sich den Reynolds Stahl mit Columbus oder ist das Boogie?


----------



## ingmar (10. Juli 2007)

Hmm,
das tut mir als Hammer-Fan in der Seele weh...  Pulverbeschichten kostet auch locker 100 Flocken, da biste schon bei 220 EUR... Dann noch nen 10er für die Aufkleber...  

Hast Du mal bei BikeAction angefragt, ob Sie Dir den Rahmen tauschen?
Einzelne Rahmen wollen sie nicht verkaufen, aber vielleicht lassen sie sich ja zu einem Tausch bewegen.


----------



## Long John (10. Juli 2007)

mein HÃ¤ndler hatte mir das Angebot gemacht nen Blizzard (von Bike action) fÃ¼r 700â¬ zu verkaufen. Hammer Rahmen einzeln gibt es nicht.

Wo bekommt man den Aufkleber her?


----------

